# which bind is the latest stable release?



## dpalme (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been trying to google it and I'm not finding a quick answer.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Mar 15, 2017)

I did a Google search and found this: Stable release  9.11.0 / October 5, 2016


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2017)

dpalme said:


> I've been trying to google it and I'm not finding a quick answer.


Straight from the horse's mouth: https://www.isc.org/downloads/

9.11.0-P3, 9.10.4-P6 and 9.9.9-P6 are all considered stable releases, with 9.9.9-P6 being an ESV (Extended Support Version).


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 15, 2017)

Generally speaking you can expect the Ports collection to be up to date (not always!). When looking at the Ports collection (time of writing) you'll notice 3 versions: dns/bind99, dns/bind910 and dns/bind911. What I usually do when I get started with something is to pick a version "in between". Not too old, but also not too "bleeding edge" either.

Just my 2 cents of course.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 15, 2017)

If you want something long-term I can suggest using the ESV versions. These usually are supported for several years and are stable (no new features or changes in operation). So I typically run ESV on production and the latest stable version in development/test environments.


----------

